# New Horizon Classic 20" RD Special!



## thebigman65 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello All,

Haven't posted in a while.  2 years ago I bought a Trailmaster smoker and it has been a good one.....but....I always wanted my dream smoker and for me it was the Horizon.  Yesterday I was at the local BBQ store to get some wood, etc and decided to pull the trigger!  It is being delivered tomorrow.  I have a couple of questions:

- Are there any mods you guys think I should do?  Since it is the RD special, it has the baffle, counter weights for the door, large wheels, and temp probe port, and extra door mounted thermometer, already.

- I already have a 16" charcoal basket, but I may go get a large (20") one.  Thoughts?

- It does not seem to come with a water bowl.  My thought was to just put a large disposable aluminium tray in the bottom to act as a drip pan and water reservoir.  Question is above or below the baffle....can it even sit on the baffle?

- I have a DigiQ, with a pitbull fan.  Anyone have experience drilling out the firebox door?

Thank in advance for your comments!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2017)

Congrats on the new smoker.

I wouldn't put the fan in the door, I would put it on the opposite side close to the bottom, so the air blows under the fire & toward the door.

If you put it in the door, you are liable to get ash blowing into the cooking chamber.

I put a water pan on the grate next to the firebox on my offset.

Al


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 8, 2017)

No need for a water pan.... I have a Marshall, pre RD special, I sometimes line the bottom of the cook chamber with fire bricks to smooth out and maintain heat, but its rare. Does your deflection plate/baffle have the rod attached to adjust on the run? I plan to put that into mine someday..

Mine needs a breeze or a fan pushing into the firebox air gate at times, but holds very even temps.


----------



## thebigman65 (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes it has a rod for adjustment. Wouldn't not having a water pan make for dry Q?


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 8, 2017)

Can't replace fat with water.... I have never used a water pan, ever..


----------

